
Which stock broker do you use? - stealthmodeclan
I am curious if tech people here use some stock broker tips or tricks which has saved them good amount of money.<p>And yes, which stock broker do you use?
======
anoncoward111
Robinhood because I noticed no benefits compared to Fidelity. I only use the
brokerage for placing the order, all of the tools I use are free tools from
3rd party sites like Stock Charts.

I imagine if you have real money riding in the market though, you probably
want an established name.

------
gradschool
I use Schwab because they're not averse to American account holders living
outside the U.S., and Intrinio for market information. I'd recommend against
Ameritrade because they're idiots.

------
foobarbazetc
IB

